

Facebook's High Pressure Tactics: Opt-in or Else - jaybol
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebooks_high_pressure_tactics_opt-in_or_else.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
mark_l_watson
So, stop using Facebook if that bothers you. Same comment, re: privacy, goes
for GMail, Google documents, Twitter, Yahoo, etc.

The sci-fi author David Brin (a cool guy, BTW, I once went to his house and
had a long talk with him) has a good take on privacy (pardon my paraphrasing,
but could not find a direct quote): lack of privacy can be tolerated if it is
an even playing field. That is, if politician, corporations, etc. all have the
same lack of privacy as people.

